# My name is Mark and I have 545 ford loader/backhoe



## mehbohdi (Jul 4, 2020)

I bought this 15 years ago and it Has been bomb proof with the exception of replacing a few rams and rebuilding loader bucket no mechanical issues... til now. It has power reversing transmission. I roaded it to fuel station (2 miles round trip) awhile back, had been using it regularly, got back, went in had lunch. Hasn't moved under its own power since. No forward or reverse doesn't even try to move (and yes, I checked fluid and changed filter). Trying to decide whether to cut my losses or try to fix it. Are there things that can cause these symptoms that don't require breaking machine in half, I'm not that young anymore and I'm not sure I want to dig that far into it. Thx


----------



## convoyhank (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a 545 with similar issues. I found the level of the fluid of the rear differential 
is where the torque convertor is drawing from i added fluid and filled to the weep hole
on the side of the trans and off i went


----------



## mehbohdi (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for reply, I put fluid in Trans where dip stick is, have not tried rear diff? I will look into it this weekend. Thanks


----------



## convoyhank (Jan 2, 2018)

Ok
On the right side just about straight down fron the seat there is an upper and lower plug. The plug I believe takes a 3/8 socket extension to remove. It’s the upper one not the lower one. 

I’ve heard you can fill the rear diff from either side but I do it on the right cap so I can see It weep when full. You will see a large hex cap. 

No the most important part. The oil. It is supposed to take 134D rated fluid. My first attempt I used VP general purpose hyd fluid from tractor supply. The tractor started to go again but was not quite right. I dumped it out and used Tractor supply Premium Hydraulic fluid snot 50$ for 5 gallons. 
By the way it takes quite a bit to fill. If empty it will take most of if not all of those 5 gallons. Mine was very low and while this worked the pump suffered some damage and was soon replaced. It’s the one on the left side mounted to the rear of the engine block and is gear driven. Easy swap. Found a new one for around 350$ on eBay. Works fine. Don’t change it if you don’t need to right off. Also the filter below your left foot board should be filled with oil and changed. It’s vertically mounted.


----------



## mehbohdi (Jul 4, 2020)

convoyhank said:


> Ok
> On the right side just about straight down fron the seat there is an upper and lower plug. The plug I believe takes a 3/8 socket extension to remove. It’s the upper one not the lower one.
> 
> I’ve heard you can fill the rear diff from either side but I do it on the right cap so I can see It weep when full. You will see a large hex cap.
> ...


Thanks again


----------

